# Doc Ackerman



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Is anyone familiar with this website? 
http://www.docackermans.com/
The trainer I went to with Onyx gave me some nerve & anxiety formula. Just curious to know some opinions...


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

You'll have to let us know how the product works.

The name Doc Ackerman sounds familiar, but maybe from seeing it in catalogs? I have no experience with it. I tend to use products that are made for humans. But if you find one that works, definitely stick with it!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I gave this product to another member with a rescue pup who has anxiety while crated issues. Pup had parvo before she adopted her, now 4 mos. The pup is generally afraid of everything. I hope she has good results with it.
better link with products:
http://search.onlynaturalpet.com/?searchterms=Doc-Ackerman's


----------

